# Hapkido in Seattle



## FearlessFreep (Dec 9, 2010)

Haven't posted in a long, long time

Heading to Everett, WA for a three month contract with Boeing...need a place to train for a bit


----------



## Disco (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.seattlehapkido.com/

Perhaps this link can afford you some information or at least a contact point. Safe trip!!!


----------



## puunui (Dec 10, 2010)

Try here:

http://www.washingtonhapkido.com


----------



## hkdsean (Dec 12, 2010)

We're located just northeast of seattle in Kirkland which is a short drive from Everett.  I'd be great to have you join us for a couple of months.  send me an email and we'll fill in the details: info@washingtonhapkido.com

-Sean


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 13, 2010)

OK, after a *lot* of driving (Omaha to Seattle), I'm here in Everett   Had my first day of work today and still recovering a bit from the drive 

Unfortunately, the Seattle Hapkido number is disconnected because I heard some good things about the people involved.

Sean, I'll drop you a line; yours was the other website I found looking around.  Thanks


----------

